# freebsd initial instalation for proxy+squid(newbie)



## neo_leopard (May 15, 2009)

i need to install freebsd for creating transparent proxy i allready read the some howto install freebsd for transparent proxy. i need to make each cache using a single partition. how to mount it. and what partition. what to install so ican acces using ssh. is it default.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2009)

This is not a one-stop store for each and every question you have. Explain what you're running, what you've already done and what you've already tried/read/installed, etc. This is like asking 'How to drive a car?'.


----------



## neo_leopard (May 15, 2009)

im sorry :r. shame of me. i read that installing freebsd using a kernel developer. and installing ssh is it default setting. at installation. 
setting that i read is.
 recompile kernel.

```
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf
cp -i GENERIC KERNELBARU
cat >KERNELBARU
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD

options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT

options IPDIVERT

EOF


config KERNELBARU
cd ../compile/KERNELBARU
make depend && make && make install && reboot
```

after rebooting, Edit/buat file /etc/rc.conf adding conf


```
pfilter_enable="YES"
ipnat_enable="YES"
ipmon_enable="YES"
ipfs_e nable="YES"
```

Edit/buat file /etc/ipnat.rules, add command


```
rdr rl0 0/0 port 80 -> 127.0.0.1 port 3128 tcp #rl0
```
 => etehernet name.

if i want the cache not using folder but using partition that mount to a folder. how to make it possible.

if im going using vlan with mikrotik how to set the broadcast ip.
if im only using ethernet only how to configure it. to setting the ip plus broadcast ip/ route it


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2009)

When installing FreeBSD (sysinstall), just create a separate /squid partition of sufficient size(*), just like you would create a separate /usr, /var, /tmp, etc. FreeBSD will take care of creating the /squid directory in the root and mount the partition on it. Make sure squid owns /squid ([cmd=]chown -R squid:squid /squid[/cmd]) _after_ installing Squid itself.

(*) 'sufficient size' depends on population, but usually anywhere between 10GB and 70GB will give very good results.

Note that it's very much preferable to not only put the Squid cache on a separate partition, but even on a separate hard disk. But even a separate partition is better than using a directory like /usr/local/squid/cache.

Install Squid from ports, and make sure to check the correct transparent mode when you're in 'make config'. (they may all be checked already)

I can't comment on your firewall rules, because I use pf exclusively.

Don't know about your Mikrotic and VLAN setup, sounds contrived to me. Squid usually lives on a router or a bridge with 'regular' networks attached, but VLANs and Mikrotic can work. Not my area.


----------



## neo_leopard (May 16, 2009)

is there is detailed howto on using vlan. as far im concern im not tested yet (still downloading freebsd 7.2). is it possible 2 use the same command to set the broacasting ip on em0(ethernet standard konfiguration) standard. i also need detailed howto on configuring the em0.

and Thanks for your help its a great help to me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/networking.html
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-configure-freebsd-vlans-with-ifconfig-command/
http://people.freebsd.org/~arved/vlan/vlan_en.html
ifconfig(8)
em(4)
vlan(4)


----------

